# Does anyone really use choke collars anymore? (for pups?)



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Over twenty years ago I took my first dog to beg obed and it was accepted practice to use the choke collar.

Now I'm ready to get Bailey going in a class. I just got off the phone with this person: Neal Leas Dog Training and it was a good conversation, asked some questions (wish I'd have asked a few more I forgot ) and then at the end he told me what I'd need to start class tomorrow night.

Then at the end he said, "And bring a choke collar, if you have one, otherwise we'll fit him for one."

Choke collar? Really people still use these? Should this be a red flag ?


----------



## Sunstreaked (Oct 26, 2010)

I am currently using a prong on a one year old, started about 2 months ago, but I personally would never use a choke. That may be attributed to my inexperience, but choking my dog is not the way I want to build our relationship. I am definitely NOT criticizing for what was done years ago (or what may be done in certain circumstances now), just not how I want to deal with my dog.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I don't use them. I've read articles on how they can harm the trachea and one that stated that correcting a dog with a "pop" pulls their neck out of alignment. 

Here are my "rules" on trainers. 

1) Do they insist on something that I'm uncomfortable with? If so, why? Do I still disagree? Are they willing to find a work around?

2) Are they proactive and progressive? Do they teach me how to build a relationship with my dog?

And my experience with compulsion....it sucks....

I spent the first two years training Jax with a prong collar because that is what the trainer I hired taught me. In my ignorance, I had no idea there was a more effective way to do it. Until I went to a Rally trial and my dog could have cared less where I was and was HIGHLY stressed. I found a good trainer for a local Schutzhund club and have been thrilled with the results using positive methods and tapping into her natural drive so she wants to work.

So, since you are obviously uncomfortable with using a compulsion training collar, get back on the phone with this person and ask some more questions.  Ask if they use positive training methods or strictly compulsion? How do they feel about clicker training? Can you watch a session before committing?

ETA: I would request to watch a session of the same class I would be taking. the videos on the site show dogs that already have training so it's hard to tell what this methods are.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I don't like choke collars. They don't have a natural stopping point and can cause damage to the trachea. If I'm going to use a training collar, it will be a prong. They look like torture devices, but they have a natural stopping point and don't put pressure on the trachea.

No way in Hades I'd use a choke, prong, or any other type of training collar on a 4-month old puppy.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I use a prong collar on Stosh but certainly not when he was 4 mos old. A flat buckle collar should be sufficient


----------



## Salix (Feb 13, 2011)

I used a choke collar on Denver at 4 months. That was the time he was really learning the ways of the world out with on-leash walking. And it was a **** of a walk each time. He was so powerful he would drag me in all directions until (another) trainer made a very gentle suggestion towards the prong collar during puppy school. She said it was my decision and was very gentle about introducing the idea. At my wits end, I decided I would try it. She taught me how to use it properly. 

Denver has been on a prong collar from 4 months to now 1 year old and I will continue using it for the short term. I use a firm but quick flick of the wrist to correct walking. I don't agree with anyone who thinks it's too un-PC to use it. Use what works for you wisely with consideration for your dog's health and wellbeing. If you have no idea how to use it, consult a trainer or professional who does and train yourself. 

It is the human perception that it looks like a torture device and to me, this is not helpful. It is intended to mimic the quick 'bite' of a mother in correcting her puppies behaviour.


----------



## MicheleMarie (Mar 29, 2011)

i haven't found a use for a choke collar. i use a prong collar starting on samson at 5 months. it was a special puppy one. the first week we spent just taking it on and off and praising him. he only wears it when we are running and when we are doing bite work (he's now 9).


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I used a choke collar on Sneaker in 1986. I've never used one since, and I won't. There is really no reason for it, and any class that insisted on it would be an immediate pass for me. I'd also never use a prong collar on a dog that young.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I used a choke collar 20 years ago (for Massie) and I would never, ever, ever put one of those on my dog again. I didn't know better then how dangerous they could be or how to actually train my dog not to pull (as opposed to choking them when they pulled). 

I have also used prongs (but not on puppies) and see too many people who start their dog on a prong and never get them off of it. 

If I have a dog who likes to pull then I usually start them on a front clip harness.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

30 years ago I took an obedience class and they required a choke collar. They taught Kohler method. 

I had one for Doerak, but after a near choking incident, I put it away for good. All my dogs wear leather flat buckle collars if they are wearing any collar. 

I train my dogs without a leash, so they don't often wear a collar. If you training off leash from the start, then you don't need to do it later.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback. All I could think of was that class I took my dog to so many years back, a bunch of us novices walking in circles, trying to learn leash pops... and me never doing it right because I didn't like it. There wasn't internet then to research like you can now and who was I to say it was wrong, but I hated it. After reading your responses and thinking about it, I decided there was no way I was doing that junk again.

So I called him and I feel 1000 times better. I told him I didn't want to use a choke collar and he said that was perfectly fine and if I didn't feel comfortable with a certain method, it wouldn't be advantageous to either me or the dog.. and we chatted and he thanked me for calling back with my concerns and said to call anytime 7 days per week with any questions, etc and so on. Talked about prong collars a bit and he said most people don't have them fit properly and that is a problem... I can see where that may be true! as I've become pretty confused reading the posts on how to fit them. But anyway, I'm going tomorrow night to observe and we'll go from there. I do hope it's a good fit - I really want to get Bailey started in classes.

Again thanks for the feedback.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

Sounds like a reasonable fellow.

He's right, most folks don't fit them properly.

Here's a link that may help you understand how to fit them.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Glad you called him. A prong collar properly fitted and properly used can be a great training tool. But first things first. Have fun at class!!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I volunteered for the SPCA and they routinely use choke collars for walking dogs. They are cheap so they use them. 
I hated to see dogs choking themselves(they weren't trained to heel) and brought along martingales when I volunteered. 
I will not put a choke on any of my dogs.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Stosh said:


> But first things first. Have fun at class!!


Yes!! Really looking forward to it.


----------



## e.rigby (May 28, 2011)

Considering the trainer suggested a tool before ever meeting your dog.. yeah, I'd consider it a red flag. Additionally, I wouldn't put a prong or a choke collar on a puppy :/


----------



## Pepper311 (Sep 11, 2011)

I trained my first dog with the chock chain this was 15 years ago. I now will not put a choke chain on any of my dogs. I have not used one in over 10 years.

I think when used right they can be fine. A choke should never be choking the dog it should always be hanging around the neck lose. It's should only be used to POP the dog. 

Look for another trainer. I agree training off leash is the way to go.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

e.rigby said:


> Considering the trainer suggested a tool before ever meeting your dog.. yeah, I'd consider it a red flag. Additionally, I wouldn't put a prong or a choke collar on a puppy :/


Wow I just figured out how the multi quote works. 

Well it wasn't quite like that... he didn't "suggest" anything, just that I should bring one if I had it and so on... but after talking to him, he was adamant that nothing would happen that I wasn't comfortable with. I think a prong is premature for a five month old. 



Pepper311 said:


> Look for another trainer. I agree training off leash is the way to go.


The offleash work is actually what he was stressing so much on the phone the first time I called for info. I am thinking the choke/prong must be for leash walk training. I'm not sure, I should have asked that. When will I learn to WRITE my questions out first? 

Tomorrow we're going to observe, hang out, just see how it feels. I'll make a decision from there. I've checked into 5 or 6 training class options and I'm not super impressed. This one is not convenient. It's way way across town, higher priced (but longer sessions and longer time-term) and not at a good time for me, but none of them were too "convenient" EXCEPT the one I've been to before and don't really want to go back to.

Sorry got a little wordy, I'll be able to say much more about it tomorrow.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i used a flat collar untill my dog was 6 or 9 months old.
my dog was heeling when i switched to a choker.
i never pop the leash.


----------



## Witz (Feb 28, 2011)

I stopped using chokers years ago when I discovered that if a prong is used properly the change in behaviors on lead are quickly learned. In training for Schutzhund they can create the balance of drive needed to accomplish the end result. I have always waited until about 6 months to start using a prong and always have taken into consideration the dog as an individual as to when to apply the prong as a tool.

As always any tool in a "tools" hands can cause damage.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Chockers are much less affective than prongs in my recent experience but they are allowed by the AKC for shows and trials and unless you dog is really good on a flat collar it is kind of the only choice.

We had my pup on a martingale when he was younger, then went to a prong because the martingale didn't do anything when popped. The prong works great, but the dog definately knows when its on and when its off. I now have a choke for when he is in a trial and have slowly started training with it. It definately takes a much harder pop for him to get the correction when compared to the prong, but the prong isn't allowed in the ring, so what can I do?

When used properly, most collars are very successful. With a choke you should generally pop to the side, not up and accross the trachea.


----------



## spidermilk (Mar 18, 2010)

The last trainer we went to really pushed prong collars. It was one of the many things I disliked about them. Dog misbehaving in any way and their solution was collar pops, prong collar, spray dog with water. Maybe this works for some dogs but to use these solutions indiscriminately for all dogs seems silly to me. I especially disliked seeing prong collars on very small dogs who certainly could not overpower their owners.

Hopefully your trainer works out! I wish I could find a training facility whose methods I 100% agreed with.

And I understand why some SPCAs and other places like that might use choke collars. It would be easier than having many sizes of collars and having dogs escaping their collars.. but it probably does not work out the best for training when a dog is just constantly getting choked.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

I've seen many dogs with choke chains. Even saw a few at an obedience trial I went to a while back. So people do still use them. I wouldn't, but I did 18 years ago with my other dog.

One of my trainers told me a story about choke chains usage, back in the day when that was the thing. This woman had a large dog, rottie , I think and was doing an exercise. Somehow the choke chain did not loosen with the correction, but a ring broke and became lodged in another ring, of course on the tightest spot. This poor dog was freaking out and was having difficulties breathing. Lucky the training facility had some tools and was able to cut the chain. They said it was a very close call.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

My lab had her tracheae damaged with a choke, haven't touched once sense.


----------



## suzzyq01 (Feb 15, 2011)

I use several, depends on the training we are doing. I use a prong collar for obedience clean up, Sonar responds very well to it with a slight jerk. I use a fursaver locked for tracking, and I use a nylon choker for regular walks, he doesn't pull but in the case he wants to I can correct him easily.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Sunstreaked said:


> I am currently using a prong on a one year old, started about 2 months ago, but I personally would never use a choke. That may be attributed to my inexperience, but choking my dog is not the way I want to build our relationship. I am definitely NOT criticizing for what was done years ago (or what may be done in certain circumstances now), just not how I want to deal with my dog.


Someone must have given you some misinformation obviously. 

A"Choke" collar is never used to choke a dog (unless the handler knows nothing about dog training). The collar is used to give a quick correction and then instantly released - never remaining tight. Simply a bad name for a useful tool. Should be more properly called a "Snap" cvollar or something like that.

Prongs are a better choice but unfortunately again, gross ignorance of how to use them and a bad name (i.e. "pinch" collar as well) have greatly limited their use. prongs will give the handler MUCH more control of large and strong dogs.


----------



## lar07 (Dec 10, 2007)

The problem with choke collars is that they are almost never used properly. People keep talking about them to "pop" the dog, but how many times does that actually happen? Typically, the dog is pulling against the collar, choking itself and damaging its neck, while still not listening. Prongs are also almost never used properly because they are not fitted the way they were intended. They also are incredibly ineffective on fearful/handler sensitive dogs. I had a dog with leash eactivity and I bought into this "dominance" approach. All a prong collar did was make him more reactive to other dogs on leash. I'm glad I stopped there before going further down this road. 

I've thankfully moved far away from both of these devices. My dogs are much happier too.

There is absolutely no need to cause pain while teaching your dog obedience!


----------



## beetlejuice (Jun 10, 2015)

*Not good*

Have a friend who went to this class and the guy taped her mouth shut right there in class. We were horrified.


----------



## ZiggytheSheprador (May 6, 2015)

i just signed up for a well respected trainer for our ziggy (20 weeks) and the first thing they did for me was remove the body harness and give us a choke collar. unfortunately i dont think i used it appropriately after the class. i was pretty set on not using one but having bought into the trainer and his methods, i feel pretty confident we can use a choke collar without any unnecessary damage. *fingers crossed*


----------



## My2shepherds (Jun 10, 2014)

I used choke collars on both of my girls when I was training them to heel and now when we walk off our property they still wear them although I cannot remember the last time I corrected with them. The only reason they still wear them is to signify this is a "close to me walk" and because with them weighing in at almost 200 pounds together and me being 124 pounds I feel better knowing that the collar is there. When we hike in the woods on our property and let them lose to roam I just use a regular collar.


----------



## Dragonheart (Jan 8, 2014)

I use it on my pup, but only for correction and better control versus the regular collar. He isn't a puller right now, so it is just for management and to steer him easier. It is a useful tool when used right.

P.S I used it on him since he was 10 weeks, but made sure to not let it get tight ever.


----------

